# A field of buttercups



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

,








,








,








,










And for the non- veggies - tomorrow's dinner maybe!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely pics Cara x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

What a stunning view!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Fantastic walks and the photo in the buttercup field is super


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

If Izzie was in that last picture it would be a little bit like the "Where's Wally" kids books looking out for Izzie in amongst the sheep!!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, looks wonderful


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JulesB said:


> If Izzie was in that last picture it would be a little bit like the "Where's Wally" kids books looking out for Izzie in amongst the sheep!!!


Where's Izzy?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What lovely Devon countryside! I spent this Easter in Devon - lucky Izzy to live there. She is beautiful - hope she doesn't chase sheep!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That was really clever mandy. How did you do it?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, how did you do that Mandy? If you leave her there she will chase the sheep and the farmer might shoot her!!!!!! xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You've no faith in her Cara, she's sitting lovely the perfect sheep dog lol x
Ps I wont ask how you did it Mandy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Yes, how did you do that Mandy? If you leave her there she will chase the sheep and the farmer might shoot her!!!!!! xx


Oh I didn't think about that when I put her there - poor Izzy. I've given her a sign to hold so she's safe but it kind of gives the 'Where's Izzy' game away


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHA Mandy, That is so funny.....like Where's Waldo....do you guys have where's waldo books???


Great Pics Cara, Izzy sure is a lucky pooch


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAHHA Mandy, That is so funny.....like Where's Waldo....do you guys have where's waldo books???


Kind of - but we it 'Where's Wally'


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL I just googled it...they are the exact same...just with a different name...strange!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mandy this is too funny - we are all in fits here! Are you using Photoshop? xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Mandy this is too funny - we are all in fits here! Are you using Photoshop? xx


Similar to Photoshop. I used to be a CAD visualiser in a previous life (BC - Before Children) doing architectural visuals for Sir Norman Foster and still do bits now and again for fun.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I do CAD too Mandy...but for Interior design purposes. So cute that you added izzy, that one should get printed and hung I think


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Similar to Photoshop. I used to be a CAD visualiser in a previous life (BC - Before Children) doing architectural visuals for Sir Norman Foster and still do bits now and again for fun.


Wow, how amazing - did you do any famous projects? I originally did a ceramics degree, my daughter did graphics and she has taught me bits of Photoshop - we both ended up as art teachers and then I went into senior management. Son is a mechanical engineer working for Arup and uses CAD packages. It is amazing how many people on this forum are artisitic or work in care/education type industries. I looked at Helen's jewellery web site the other day - amazing xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

caradunne said:


> It is amazing how many people on this forum are artisitic or work in care/education type industries. I looked at Helen's jewellery web site the other day - amazing xx


Thank you - too kind. 
(BTW I am exhibiting at the Herts County Show on the 28th and 29th May if any Herts folk are planning to go).


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Wow, how amazing - did you do any famous projects? I originally did a ceramics degree, my daughter did graphics and she has taught me bits of Photoshop - we both ended up as art teachers and then I went into senior management. Son is a mechanical engineer working for Arup and uses CAD packages. It is amazing how many people on this forum are artisitic or work in care/education type industries. I looked at Helen's jewellery web site the other day - amazing xx


Any of Norman's stuff was famous, biggest project I worked on was Chek Lap Kok Airport in Hong Kong. I've work a lot with Ove Arup at Fosters and previous architects YRM! Maybe arty people are attracted to cockapoo looks and all the people at my agility class are in strangely in the teaching profession in one way or another and enjoy teaching their dogs as well as people


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Thank you - too kind.
> (BTW I am exhibiting at the Herts County Show on the 28th and 29th May if any Herts folk are planning to go).


Are you taking Dylan to the county show?? Would love to look at your jewellery website. Can you post or PM?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Any of Norman's stuff was famous, biggest project I worked on was Chek Lap Kok Airport in Hong Kong. I've work a lot with Ove Arup at Fosters and previous architects YRM!


Wow! Impressed!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was going to ask for a link as well Mandy .. i think helen posted one in the who are you apart from a cockapoo owner thread... but have to find it x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Its  but its a bit out of date
Not sure if I'm taking Dylan. We try not to as he's a pest in unfamiliar surroundings. It depends on whether we have anyone else to look after him or not.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

tessybear said:


> What lovely Devon countryside! I spent this Easter in Devon - lucky Izzy to live there. She is beautiful - hope she doesn't chase sheep!


Couldn't agree more, want to move now. Lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

lovely pics very proud to be her breeder would like to hear from you some time cara


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Its  but its a bit out of date
> Not sure if I'm taking Dylan. We try not to as he's a pest in unfamiliar surroundings. It depends on whether we have anyone else to look after him or not.




Oooh - I've been looking for some colourful jewellery to wear at work - your stuff is lovely! I really, really like the family necklace. Going to go and peruse some more now!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, and I just went through the link to your Precious Ones site. I have my kids' fingerprints on pendants that I wear most days - I never thought about having Rosie's paw print on there too! Excellent idea!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Cara, what lovely pictures of Izzy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Your signiyure picture is lovely Sue x


----------

